# Olympia Webcast live stream NOW!



## Curt James (Sep 28, 2012)

*OLYMPIA WEBCAST AIRING NOW!

http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2012-olympia-webcast/*


----------



## Curt James (Sep 28, 2012)

Larry Pepe talking with Layne Norton.

It's on! Talking about Ronnie Coleman and who could challenge Phil Heath. Kai Greene according to Pepe. Norton and Pepe both say Phil should dominate.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 28, 2012)

The ladies believe Adela will take her 7th O title.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 28, 2012)

Comments that the Bikini competitors are posing a little too _revealing_, leaning forward too far?


----------



## Curt James (Sep 28, 2012)

Iris predicted to tie Lenda for 8 Olympia titles. Amazing, especially after a leg injury!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 28, 2012)

2012 Olympia coverage to start off with Women's Fitness routines!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 28, 2012)

oh good they are playing the shit that no one cares about first


----------



## Curt James (Sep 28, 2012)

Tina Durkin...


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Sep 28, 2012)

Tanji just finished her routine. The ladies have some real jackass announcers, imo.

They didn't get the bunny in the routine by Oksana Grishina. Her routine was performed to Marilyn Manson's "Tainted Love" and she donned a big bunny head at the very end. Guess they never saw the music video.






Tainted Love - Marilyn Manson (Music Video + Lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 28, 2012)

Fyi you rawk!

Love and props to you curt baby!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 28, 2012)

^^^^


----------



## Curt James (Sep 28, 2012)

Nathalia Melo...


----------



## HeavyLifter (Sep 28, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Nathalia Melo...



Agree!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Sep 28, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Agree!



And she got it!! Woot woot


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 28, 2012)

just puked in my mouth


----------



## Curt James (Sep 28, 2012)

Iris Kyle!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 28, 2012)

They need to have the bikini, fitness, figure etc on a different night. I like the classes but not on Mr Olympia prejudging night.. I've sat through this at many Arnold s and Olympias and it gets boring after a while--even though I like the girls comps


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 28, 2012)

Congratulations Iris!


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 29, 2012)

4 hours and 20 minutes!  Wait, what...


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

^^^^ Just 3 hours and 56 minutes now! lol


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so excited for this!


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice!!  Didn't even have to search for a stream.  Thanks Curt!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

^^^^ Great! 

Have you seen this shot of David Henry???


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 29, 2012)

Dude is looking bricked out.  Was this from prejudging last night?  I missed it


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

^^^^ Yes.

Flex Lewis looks good for 1st place. He really brought the conditioning.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

cicantrix said:


> Dude is looking bricked out.  Was this from *prejudging last night?  I missed it*



They'll have replays of all the events, so you'll be able to catch it if you have the time.

*87 MINUTES TO SHOWTIME!*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 29, 2012)

Hope tp god kai doesnt win


but he has done an amazing job this time


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 29, 2012)

What's with the delay? 



EDIT:  WTF!!!  Site down for maintenance!!!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

No data received again. GDI! It should be starting now.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

It's back!


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 29, 2012)

It should be working now Curt!  I'm watching a couple of guys talk about Kai and Phil now...


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

Yup. ^^^^ Layne Norton (the taller guy) and Larry Pepe (the bald guy).


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 29, 2012)

thats some sucky music....


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 29, 2012)

Curt James said:


> They'll have replays of all the events, so you'll be able to catch it if you have the time.
> 
> *87 MINUTES TO SHOWTIME!*


awesome man.  thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 29, 2012)

Damn my internet sucks!!!  Mines isn't smooth, keeps breaking up and pissing me off!!!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

I hope they get that clip on YouTube. Nice.


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 29, 2012)

Curt James said:


> I hope they get that clip on YouTube. Nice.



Curt I heard them talking about what you mentioned in another post Curt.  About Phil, Kai, and Jay next year.


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 29, 2012)

Johnnie Jackson has some of the smallest calves I've ever seen at the Olympia


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

Dexter back at the Olympia in peak condition.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Curt I heard them talking about what you mentioned in another post Curt.  About Phil, Kai, and Jay next year.



lol Yeah, they _stole _my commentary!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

cicantrix said:


> Johnnie Jackson has some of the smallest calves I've ever seen at the Olympia








Still not as bad as Wolf who looks to have zero calf muscle on his left leg.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

Shawn Rhoden was _11th_ at last year's O and may earn a 3rd place finish at the year's show!


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 29, 2012)

Aright!  Who did I miss?  My internet cut out after Branch, loading up now...


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 29, 2012)

Rhoden looked impressive for sure.


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 29, 2012)

now lets see those tiny wolf calves....


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 29, 2012)

Holy christ you were not kidding!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

This is my favorite Wolf pose. He does this kneeling as well. Looks like classic old school bodybuilding.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Aright!  *Who did I miss? * My internet cut out after Branch, loading up now...



Heath and Kai are still to come.

You missed Evan, Toney Freeman, Pak, Shawn Rhoden, who else? Dexter, JOJ, and at least one other.


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Curt!  Guess I'll have to catch those tomorrow.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

Kai may take the Sandow tonight!


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 29, 2012)

Kai looks like a different person compared to yesterday!  Gotta see what Phil looks like though!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

Heath! Laptop was stalling a bit. Could only get these two blurry shots. 











Comparisons between Kai Greene and Phil Heath. Larry Pepe, commentator, stated he sees Phil winning. I'd like to see Kai in an upset victory.


----------



## Intense (Sep 29, 2012)

I prefer dexters physique over all of them, wolf looks solid as well.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Sep 29, 2012)

My vote is for Phil


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 29, 2012)

I think Phil dominated in that head to head.


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 29, 2012)

I wish Kai came out more aggressive, hopefully that didn't ruin his chances...


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 29, 2012)

Phil just distanced himself with those poses .. You never know? I think Kai faded the second time out


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 29, 2012)

please god

not kai greene
that shit can not happen


----------



## Intense (Sep 29, 2012)

Phil will have it for sure.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 29, 2012)

Kai does look his best that I've seen him. So does phil. Genetic freaks of nature.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

Erin Stern is 2012's Figure Olympia winner!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

Tricky Jackson had a great routine as usual.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

Jose Raymond!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 29, 2012)

seperated for a change


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

And the posedown! 





*L-R: *Tricky Jackson (6h place), David Henry





*L-R:* Eduardo Correa, David Henry


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

Eduard Correa places 3rd in the 212 O!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 29, 2012)

yay flex...he is not english so i like him


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

"Never give up on your dreams!"
*Flex Lewis






*


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

Announcing the placings now!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

Dennis Wolf in 6th, great sport, encourages crowd to cheer rather than boo.
Branch Warren in 5th, Dexter in 4th, Shawn to be announced as 3rd in moments, I'm certain.


----------



## Intense (Sep 29, 2012)

Wolf got 6th, horse shit lol


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

^^^^ They hate him. lol

He should have placed ahead of Branch. That calf and those high lats really must do a number on him in the judges eyes. Or what is it? Did he sleep with someone's wife?


----------



## seattleborn (Sep 29, 2012)

Congrats to Phil!!!


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

The moments before... 






Phil wins!






And Phil speaks.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

Phil's dad is built like me.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 29, 2012)

Showed a lot of class for Colorado! All you guys in CO deserve it!!!


----------



## seattleborn (Sep 29, 2012)

This was a great Olympia I have a feeling next year is gonna be even better


----------



## Intense (Sep 29, 2012)

Curt James said:


> ^^^^ They hate him. lol
> 
> He should have placed ahead of Branch. That calf and those high lats really must do a number on him in the judges eyes. Or what is it? Did he sleep with someone's wife?




I have no clue, he got robbed in the arnold as well. Maybe his lower abdomen.


I wanted to see kai take it but phil just has the symmetry and proportion.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 29, 2012)

seattleborn said:


> This was a great Olympia I have a feeling next year is gonna be even better



Phil, Kai, Jay, hopefully Cedric...


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 30, 2012)

Who won!?


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 30, 2012)

Damn it, read through the post a bit better.  I think I know who won, 2x Mr. O now?  Shucks...


----------



## freddym (Sep 30, 2012)

wow!!! 1 picture of a hot babe, and 100 pictures of men... should be the opposite!!! wheres the WOMENS pics??


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)

1st


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)

2nd


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)

3rd


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)

4th


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)

5th


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)

6th


----------



## freddym (Sep 30, 2012)

thanks... 2nd 3rd and 4th place look like they got fake boobs.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 30, 2012)

cicantrix said:


> 1st



Congrats to Erin! She's a really good person.


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 30, 2012)

freddym said:


> thanks... 2nd 3rd and 4th place look like they got fake boobs.


they all look that way to me, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Sep 30, 2012)

Is it on tonight as well??


----------

